# rötlich braune dünne Würmer im Filter



## dsrhash (6. Aug. 2010)

Liebe Hobby Teichler,

Kann mir jemand helfen bei der Bestimmung von rötlich-braunen, dünnen Würmern im Filter? Wir haben einen neuen Schwimmteich, ca. 40.000 Liter groß mit einer 10 QM großen Re-generationszone. Im Anhang einige Bilder. Die __ Würmer sind ca. 0,3 cm bis  1,5 cm groß und 1 bis 2 mm dünn.

Danke für Eurer Hilfe

dsrhashhttps://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/images/smilies/big/Flehen_4.gif


----------



## Zermalmer (6. Aug. 2010)

*AW: rötlich braune dünne  Würmer im Filter*

Hallo dsrhash,
(gibt es vielleicht auch einen einfacheren Namen, mit dem man Dich begrüßen kann?  )

dabei sollte es sich um die Rote Mückenlarve handeln.

Es sind die Larven der Zuckmücke.

Im Link oben steht ein wenig was über die Larve.

Das sie sich bei Dir im Filter aufhält ist also normal... hab die Tage auch bei mir ettliche im Filter gesehen.

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## sternhausen (7. Aug. 2010)

*AW: rötlich braune dünne  Würmer im Filter*

Hi zusammen
Ja, das ist eindeutig die rote Zuckmückenlarve.

Grüße
Reinhard


----------



## dsrhash (8. Aug. 2010)

*AW: rötlich braune dünne  Würmer im Filter*

Lieber Andreas, lieber Reinhard,

Ich danke Euch für die schnelle Antwort. 

Grüße,
dsrhash


----------



## Koi-Uwe (8. Aug. 2010)

*AW: rötlich braune dünne  Würmer im Filter*

Und dazu ist es ein geniales Fischfutter


----------



## Schopeno1 (5. Aug. 2019)

Ich habe auch ein Problem mit diesen winzigen roten Würmern allerdings habe ich einen druckfilter, und ich habe gelesen dass die __ Würmer manchmal an Luft Oberfläche kommen um nach Luft zu schnappen wie kann es dann sein dass sie die sich im druckfilter aufhalten wo normalerweise keine Luft ist, könnte es vielleicht noch was anderes sein?

Filter erst 3 Wochen in Betrieb

Gruß


----------



## teichinteressent (5. Aug. 2019)

Das Problem ist aber nur Kopfsache. Es ist nämlich keins.

Die Eier kommen über die Verrohrung in den Filter. Die Entwicklung dieser wird allerdings auch dort enden.
(Druckfilter kommen mir also nicht ins Haus.  )


----------



## Schopeno1 (25. Juni 2020)

Sorry ich muss das Thema noch mal Anstoßen ich dachte nach einem Winter wird sich das legen aber leider nichts.

Mich wundert es nur das die meisten larven sich auf ansaug Schlauch( pumpen ausgang zum Filter)  und zwar so viele das sich der Durchmesser des schlauches  halbiert hat, und die bewegen sich auch also leben die nur wie kommen die an der Stelle an die Luft die sie zum Überleben brauchen ? Sorry mich lässt es nicht in Ruhe, vielleicht doch etwas anderes bei mir sind die larven etwas dicker und braun.


----------



## PeBo (25. Juni 2020)

Schopeno1 schrieb:


> bei mir sind die larven etwas dicker und braun.


Dann sind das vermutlich Kriebelmückenlarven! Die hat fast jeder in seinem Filterkreislauf.

Gruß Peter


----------



## Schopeno1 (25. Juni 2020)

Und ne Lösung um die loszuwerden?  Wäre ich sehr dankbar. Ich dachte an so was ?
https://www.ebay.de/itm/Culinex-Tab...41e54acc1c:g:RecAAOSwvWZexPEN&redirect=mobile


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (26. Juni 2020)

Hi,

bei Kriebelmückenlarven würde es eventuell helfen die Pumpe mal kurzzeitig abzustellen, dann verlassen die Larven den bisherigen Standort meißtens und versuchen eine andere Strömungsecke zu finden. Beim wiederanschalten der Pumpe werden die "wandernden" Larven dann zum Großteil mitgerissen und landen im Filtermaterial 

MfG Frank


----------



## Pysur (26. Juni 2020)

Wir haben Kriebelmückenlarven zuhauf am Rücklauf vom Filter- unserem Quellstein. Wenn es zu viele werden, nehme ich eine kleine Nagelbürste und gehe da mehrmals drüber, dann sind die alle in der Bürste. Die Bürste lege ich dann in den Teich - dauert keine Minute und sie wird von den Goldfischen und Rotfedern sauber gemacht.


----------



## Schopeno1 (26. Juni 2020)

Pysur wie soll ich denn filter ansaug Schlauch von innen sauber machen???


----------



## Tottoabs (26. Juni 2020)

Schopeno1 schrieb:


> Pysur wie soll ich denn filter ansaug Schlauch von innen sauber machen???



Schlauchbürste
https://www.ebay.de/sch/i.html?_fro...auch+bürste.TRS0&_nkw=schlauchbürste&_sacat=0


----------

